# perfect small lake/duck boat setup for sale



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Up for sale is my Coleman Crawdad 12 foot flat bottom boat with Minn Kota Endura 36 pound thrust electric motor and marine battery. I put a new floor in the boat 2 years ago and only had it on the water fishing 2 or 3 times since. No holes or deep gouges in the plastic hull. Asking $750 obo for everything.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

I will try to get pictures up tomorrow, been a busy week.


----------

